# Need help coding carotid artery disease



## twills77 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is there a way to get to code 433.10 using carotid artery disease?  Providers are using this instead of carotid artery stenosis or occlusion.  Disease, artery, specified type NEC takes us to 447.8.  We don't think that will get us reimbursed.  

Any help is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Arteriosclerosis, Cartoid - 433.1X

If you look up Disease, Artery, Coronary, it directs you to see Arteriosclerosis (I was just trying to find another term to start with, so I went with something similar and more familiar - I know there's a difference between cartoid and coronary).


----------



## twills77 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for responding.

Yes, I see your point.  But under Disease, artery, the choices are cerebral and coronary.  There is no choice for carotid.  That's what concerns us.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

There's more than one way to skin a cat...

You're not limited by one specific alphabetic listing - they can't possibly fit every conceivable word combination into that list (the book would be massive), so sometimes you have to try to find an alternate route to get you to the same destination. That's why there are "see also" notes all over the place.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

*PS...*

Look at the terms in parentheses directly under the word "arteriosclerosis" - They're considered acceptable synonyms for classification purposes. You may find comfort there.


----------



## twills77 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I know the non-essential modifiers.  Thanks.  This helps.


----------

